# pinfish issues on flats



## redfishing (Mar 31, 2012)

So i have been doing really well on the flats with a popping cork and live shrimp for reds and trout lately, but i have noticed in the past when the weather warms up and the pinfish move on the flats in force, it's so bad i cant even fish live shrimp because they get ate right away. 

Is there anyway to avoid this? deeper water?(i normally like to fish in the 2-5ft range. )
use pinfish as bait instead?


thanks,


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Fishing for trout I assume? Palm sized croaker will solve that. It will also make catch bigger ones as well.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Artificial. Pinfish will cost you a lot of time and money during spring and summer with shrimp. Try a doa or similar bait. It's hard to beat the tried and true popper/doa combo


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Deeper is better.

But try some artificials. A popping cork with a Gulp New Penny Shrimp worked vigorously, A SLOW retrieved DOA shrimp.

Live shrimp is certainly the BEST choice. but EVERYTHING likes live shrimp. Deeper is better though with live shrimp to avoid pinfish.

But YES, a live shrimp is the best bait for a trout on the flats. Move to deeper water to avoid pinfish.

Jim


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

Put that pin fish back on the hook. Big bait catches big fish. I personally prefer artificial but you can catch some sow trout on live pin fish.


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

I would have to agree. get you a cast net like myself and tie some rope to a bait bucket with one of those spring loaded openings fill it with pinfish and use em for bait. caught a beastly 25" and 26" speck trout last year on pinfish. also caught a 39" and 42" redfish at okaloosa island pier with hand sized pinfish


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

35$ for a cast net and you will never have to buy bait again its a solid investment once the baitfish start showing up in full force. plenty to choose from too mullet pinfish threadtail herring scaled sardines menhaden the list goes on


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pinfish*



rfh21 said:


> Put that pin fish back on the hook. Big bait catches big fish. I personally prefer artificial but you can catch some sow trout on live pin fish.





Tcheeks38 said:


> I would have to agree. get you a cast net like myself and tie some rope to a bait bucket with one of those spring loaded openings fill it with pinfish and use em for bait. caught a beastly 25" and 26" speck trout last year on pinfish. also caught a 39" and 42" redfish at okaloosa island pier with hand sized pinfish





Tcheeks38 said:


> 35$ for a cast net and you will never have to buy bait again its a solid investment once the baitfish start showing up in full force. plenty to choose from too mullet pinfish threadtail herring scaled sardines menhaden the list goes on


I agree. Take a pair of scissors and cut off half its tail. It throws it off balance and makes it create a commotion. BIG! Trout and Redfish love them. C2


----------



## redfishing (Mar 31, 2012)

thanks for the input, i have just been catching consistently and there are not that many pinfish around right now but i not its going to change in a few weeks. Maybe i'll give pinfish as bait a shot this year i havent done so well with them in the past. 

when you work the popping cork with an artificial do you pop it constantly on the retrieve in?


----------



## redfishing (Mar 31, 2012)

One from last weekend.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

redfishing said:


> So i have been doing really well on the flats with a popping cork and live shrimp for reds and trout lately, but i have noticed in the past when the weather warms up and the pinfish move on the flats in force, it's so bad i cant even fish live shrimp because they get ate right away.
> 
> Is there anyway to avoid this? deeper water?(i normally like to fish in the 2-5ft range. )
> use pinfish as bait instead?
> ...


go to a jig on the end of the popping cork or a bait fish.


----------



## redfishing (Mar 31, 2012)

redfishing said:


> thanks for the input, i have just been catching consistently and there are not that many pinfish around right now but i not its going to change in a few weeks. Maybe i'll give pinfish as bait a shot this year, i havent done so well with them in the past.
> 
> when you work the popping cork with an artificial do you pop it constantly on the retrieve in? or pop it a couple times and let it sit for a little


anybody?


----------

